# Dell S500 Projector Mount Vibration



## jamrichpasd (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a Dell S500 short throw projector with a Dell S500/S500wi projector wall moount bracket. The mount picks up vibrations in wall from HVAC equipment and when the door to the room closes. Does anyone know of any vibration isolation kits for this wall mount that works?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try and put some foam padding in between the mount and the wall to start with. Outside of that the only thing I can think of is to put some cross bracing in between the studs. :huh:


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed with the rubber between the mount and the wall. Also perhaps rubber between where the bolts go through the mount into the projector. I'd say a little DIY would be needed here.


----------

